

Technical support position with minimal programming experience  - principia1

I&#x27;ve received a job offer from a company to work as a technical support engineer. I originally interviewed with them for a C#&#x2F;C++ software engineer position, but they offered me a role as a technical support engineer instead. That is because I have just a year of experience as a software developer using C#<p>I am feeling some pressure to take this role because of the economy and I just put in my 2-week notice in my current job due to personal reasons<p>I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;ll get much of a chance to work with any programming languages, such as C#&#x2F;C++, in this role, so that&#x27;s why I&#x27;m concerned this may hurt my career. But I will get training and get to work with the other software engineers. I want to have a career as a web developer<p>Any opinions?
======
tarr11
Ask them to commit to training you into a web dev role. If they won't commit,
it might not be a good place for you.

